# My father always wants to go nose to nose with me



## bunnyman666 (Dec 27, 2013)

Hey- Trix here.

My Daddy Doo Doo always tries to go nose to nose with me. Why is that? Isn't it enough that we snuggle? But he always wants to rub his nose on mine. That irritates me. Otherwise, my Daddy Dumpy is a very cool old man, but a weeeeeerdo.

Any advice from other rabbits?


----------



## pani (Dec 27, 2013)

I don't even like to cuddle with my mama! Sometimes she scoops me up and holds me against her for a while, but I eventually squirm until she puts me down. Sometimes I have to nibble on her fingers a bit to remind her. Sometimes I will put my face close to mama's, but before she can nose me or kiss me I'll hop away!

~ Felix


----------



## Aubrisita (Dec 27, 2013)

My momma does that too but I likes it. She calls me cuddle bun. I likes to cuddle up with her, she is nice and warm. Good luck. 

~Stache


----------



## bunnyman666 (Dec 27, 2013)

pani said:


> I don't even like to cuddle with my mama! Sometimes she scoops me up and holds me against her for a while, but I eventually squirm until she puts me down. Sometimes I have to nibble on her fingers a bit to remind her. Sometimes I will put my face close to mama's, but before she can nose me or kiss me I'll hop away!
> 
> ~ Felix



My mummers can't snuggle me. I will sit on her shoulder for a second. If she doesn't pet me, then I nibble her. After all, what is a pet human good for?

I let Dad hold me high up in the air, then he gives me a raspberry on the belly. I just give him that "Daddy, you're so freaking weird" look. He does nose me in that position, but I know better than to squirm like that. 

Mummers says that I let Daddy get away with a LOT. I would agree.

I don't know how long you've been with your mummers, Felix. I first thought my daddy was another rabbit when we bonded on a car ride.


----------



## bunnyman666 (Dec 27, 2013)

Aubrisita said:


> My momma does that too but I likes it. She calls me cuddle bun. I likes to cuddle up with her, she is nice and warm. Good luck.
> 
> ~Stache



I like to take daddy back rides on Daddy!!! that is the best :hearts :hearts :hearts !!!!

MAYBE daddy is still trainable. He is ancient at 41 years old!!!!!


----------



## SnuggleBunnies (Dec 27, 2013)

Our Mama noses us and snuggles our ears and stuff we love it !!
we run from Papa a lot though he always shoos us back into our house or something
but he gives good pets sometimes


----------



## bunnyman666 (Dec 27, 2013)

SnuggleBunnies said:


> Our Mama noses us and snuggles our ears and stuff we love it !!
> we run from Papa a lot though he always shoos us back into our house or something
> but he gives good pets sometimes



Give papa "the nose". Always works on my mummers.


----------

